# with out permission



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh boy, bad situation all around.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You should have pursued the "ran away" thing. Horses do run loose but they get returned, they are not small animals like cats or dogs. What is the boarding agreement between you and the farm owners? Do you have anything in writing? Any registration papers for the horses or is it going to be a case of "he said, she said"?.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

That is really sucky! I was going to say the same thing about the "runaway" thing. How often do horses actually just disappear?? I hope you can figure it out.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

go to NetPosse.com and post them there. Maybe someone will see them on there and recognize them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you owed board money they may have felt it their right to sell the horses to retrieve their expenses. To just sell them seems senseless as board money is ongoing revenue. Check your state laws. If you have cancelled cheques to prove your board was paid up as due take them to the police.


----------

